# Wing Chun in Charleston?



## KHayden (Jul 19, 2016)

Is anyone aware of any practitioners or instructors of wing chun in the Charleston SC area? Only schools I've been able to locate are hours away.

Thanks


----------



## Yuen Kay Jun (Mar 29, 2017)

KHayden said:


> Is anyone aware of any practitioners or instructors of wing chun in the Charleston SC area? Only schools I've been able to locate are hours away.
> 
> Thanks



There is one in Savannah teaching moy yat/Benny Meng's.    

Another instructor for Yuen family.  YKS in Richmond hill GA.  Right outside Savannah


----------



## geezer (Mar 29, 2017)

Yuen Kay Jun said:


> There is one in Savannah teaching moy yat/Benny Meng's.   Another instructor for Yuen family.  YKS in Richmond hill GA.  Right outside Savannah



Hey YKJ, welcome to MT. It's good to have some more WC diversity ...i.e. the YKS lineage here. I hope you keep posting!


----------



## Yuen Kay Jun (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Geezer!  I've done Hong Kong WCK also.  I say HK WCK because my sifu learned Chinese kung fu from Sam Wing, Leung Ting, Cheung and Mok Poi On (PFL WCK).  So I feel I have a good grasp on the actual differences, jings, drills and applications of both.  I don't know everything - but enough that I feel happy and content....


----------

